
Patricia Cornwell Investigates Jack the Ripper - kristin-BCB
https://bookclubbabble.com/reviews/patrica-cornwell-investigates-jack-the-ripper/
======
synicalx
Having studied this myself at great length over the last ten years, Cornwell's
book is widely regarded as a joke. I could list off a bunch of reasons here
but Casebook covers this all in great detail here -
[http://casebook.org/dissertations/dst-
pamandsickert.html](http://casebook.org/dissertations/dst-pamandsickert.html)

In my opinion, the Sickert theory holds about as much water as the Royal
Conspiracy - entertaining read but almost certainly bollocks.

------
the_af
The original book is from 2002; this seems to be a revised edition, if I
understand it correctly. Note Patricia Cornwell's research received a lot of
criticism, and is far from conclusive. I do not think it's widely accepted
that Jack the Ripper is indeed a "case closed", or that he was Walter Sickert.
Cornwell has also been accused of buying and damaging Sickert's paintings in
an attempt to prove her case, though I don't know if those accusations were
fair.

